# Yarn Tails: How to make the process easier?



## Avlenna (Dec 23, 2012)

Hello everyone!  I'm currently in the process of making a fox tail out of yarn.  I read some tutorials about how to do it, but I'm curious if anyone that has made one has found any way to make the process go a bit quicker or even make it easier.  I may have found some things that help make it seem to go faster, but I want some extra opinions.  Does anyone have any tips?  Thoughts?  Thanks!


----------



## Ranguvar (Dec 23, 2012)

It takes hard work and dedication to be a furfag. Be a man, suck it up, and make that goddamn fox tail!


----------



## Monster. (Dec 23, 2012)

If you rush it, it'll look weird. I've seen people make tails that look ratty and very dull in color because they didn't brush it out enough or they didn't straighten it correctly. And tails are already really easy. I don't know how much easier they could be.


----------



## Avlenna (Dec 23, 2012)

Green_Knight said:


> It takes hard work and dedication to be a furfag. Be a man, suck it up, and make that goddamn fox tail!



I was going to anyway.  I was just looking to see if anyone did anything to make the process a bit faster, that's all.  I'm almost done with my tail.  I'll post pics when it's done!

*Monster-"If you rush it, it'll look weird. I've seen people make tails that look  ratty and very dull in color because they didn't brush it out enough or  they didn't straighten it correctly. And tails are already really easy. I  don't know how much easier they could be"*

						Thanks!  I understand that it does take a ton of time as it is.  I didn't realize that they could look ratty if I went to fast.


----------



## Ranguvar (Dec 23, 2012)

Silvaris said:


> I was going to anyway.  I was just looking to see if anyone did anything to make the process a bit faster, that's all.  I'm almost done with my tail.  I'll post pics when it's done!


It better not be half-assed


----------



## Avlenna (Dec 23, 2012)

Green_Knight said:


> It better not be half-assed



It won't be!  Promise!


----------



## UnwantedCujo (Dec 25, 2012)

Its true, I've made a few of them and it is tedious and very very time consuming. If you think you can skimp on the amount of fur tufts you make for it, you're wrong, and if you think you can brush a handful of them out at a time and make it look good, you're also wrong. It is just a very long process but totally worth it in my opinion. Good luck to you!


----------



## RitsukaAo (Dec 26, 2012)

Unfortunately, no. There really isn't a faster way to do it without enlisting help from people with a lot of patience to do it with you. Sorry dude.


----------



## Limbo (Dec 26, 2012)

What I'm doing with my first one, is I'm brushing a lot of fluffs out at a time (individually of course), then straight ironing the ones I have and put them on the tail itself. To ME, it's a faster way of doing it because you not going back and forth on it as much.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Dec 26, 2012)

There really isn't an faster or easier way. My friend and I will be making tails soon as I move out of my grandparents house because they think it is weird of course. My friend taught me and we researched videos and it's a looooong process.


----------



## Avlenna (Dec 26, 2012)

Sand said:


> What I'm doing with my first one, is I'm brushing a lot of fluffs out at a time (individually of course), then straight ironing the ones I have and put them on the tail itself. To ME, it's a faster way of doing it because you not going back and forth on it as much.



I've actually been doing the same thing.  I usually brush out about 12-16 tufts at a time (individually) and then straightening them.  It seems to make the process less tedious.

Another question-I've been using an iron to straighten my tufts since I don't own a hair straightener (perks of having naturally straight hair).  Does anyone else do this as well?  I'm just curious.


----------



## Monster. (Dec 26, 2012)

Silvaris said:


> Another question-I've been using an iron to straighten my tufts since I don't own a hair straightener (perks of having naturally straight hair).  Does anyone else do this as well?  I'm just curious.


I have found irons to be a tad overbearing for yarn, but I think it depends on what kind of yarn you're using [cheap or a little more expensive] and what heat you have the iron set to. I just borrowed a straightener from someone that doesn't use it anymore [it's really old anyway and it ruins her hair now]. You can find cheap ones, too, if you really wanted to.


----------



## Avlenna (Dec 30, 2012)

Monster. said:


> I have found irons to be a tad overbearing for yarn, but I think it depends on what kind of yarn you're using [cheap or a little more expensive] and what heat you have the iron set to. I just borrowed a straightener from someone that doesn't use it anymore [it's really old anyway and it ruins her hair now]. You can find cheap ones, too, if you really wanted to.



I actually set the iron to a low-medium setting and it worked just fine.  In fact, it made my yarn softer and a little more life-like (to me anyway) than my sister-in-law's $300 straightener (that she got for free!).  The only problem I had with the iron was making where the yarn was tied flat enough, but I was still able to get it done.  there are some pics on my FA page.  Here's a link:

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/redsilverfox13/


----------



## Monster. (Dec 31, 2012)

Silvaris said:


> I actually set the iron to a low-medium setting and it worked just fine.  In fact, it made my yarn softer and a little more life-like (to me anyway) than my sister-in-law's $300 straightener (that she got for free!).  The only problem I had with the iron was making where the yarn was tied flat enough, but I was still able to get it done.  there are some pics on my FA page.  Here's a link:
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/redsilverfox13/


I love the mix of colors~ I'm a total nerd for grays and bright colors.


----------



## Ranguvar (Dec 31, 2012)

Silvaris said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/redsilverfox13/


Looks good.


----------

